# HP touchpad Bricked! Palm Drivers?



## beest12 (Oct 9, 2011)

ey guys,

I've read quite some threads and here is my story.

A couple of days ago my hp touchpad didn't have enough battery and it wouldn't start so i though it was a broken usb cable so i replaced that one and i have left it for days on the charger and still it doesn't respond

I have tried button combinations from Center + Power to Power + Button tapping and volume it didn't respond. 

So i connected it to my computer and i press Power + Volume down + Center and it brought me to qhsusb_dload
And i found this
" googled for drivers (try "Qualcomm hs-usb QDLoarder 9008") and installed them, now I had an recognized device in windows.
The I installed QPST (a toolset from Qualcomm I believe), started the EFS Explorer and found a "phone in download modus".
There in EFS Explorer you have the option "Reset Phone". It tried this and my device vanished. After power + center button it reappeared.
This I did for some times and sudenly my TouchPad awoke from a button combination (I don't realy remember but I think it was vol+ & power or center & power) and cried for electricity. So I pluged in the wall charger an it startet moboot!"

But i couldn't find the drivers but i tried again now using Power + Volume Up + Center and it brought to your palm can't be recognized, what kind of drivers do i need and can i fix it?

Please help i've been cursing at my hp touchpad for weeks and since i live in The Netherlands HP doesn't give me one year warranty because it was never released here


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

beest12 said:


> ey guys,
> 
> I've read quite some threads and here is my story.
> 
> ...


You don't mention what version of CM you are running. The correct procedure to reboot a Touchpad is holding the power+home buttons for at least 30 seconds, possibly longer. If that works and gets you to Moboot, tap the volume button to stop the countdown and then use the volume button to select WebOS and the home button to select it. Let the TP charge in WebOS until it is 100%. If this does not work you may be out of luck since HP will not provide you warranty service. If you can at least get some kind of charge on it, upon reboot, try holding the volume up to put the TP in recovery(bootie) mode(use the power+home buttons to get out of bootie mode). If this works, you may be able to restore your TP WebOS using a download from the internet called WebOS Doctor.	I would use version 3.0.0 of the Doctor. You can also Google recovering a bricked Touchpad. There are discussions out there that cover the manual recovery of a bricked TP. Here is a video I found about using WebOS Doctor:






Just use this video to learn WebOS Doctor, but download and use version 3.0.0 instead. If you want to use 3.0.5 that's fine, just remember, you loose 2 GB of ram to the larger install of the later version.

I've never heard of EFS Explorer, so can't help you with that that or what possible harm you might have done using it. WebOS Doctor is what one is supposed to use to recover a bricked Touchpad. Good luck.


----------



## beest12 (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you for your comment but it is has no use for me







Since my HP touchpad doesn't boot at all i tried countless off buton combinations. It shows no sign of life.


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

qhsusb_dload is definitely a full on brick. You will have to contact HP for warranty purposes.

Edit: Need to learn to read better. >.>


----------



## Bad Bimr (Sep 6, 2011)

Same thing happened to mine the other day. Anyone get anywhere with this?

Thanks

BB


----------



## beest12 (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey,

I've contacted the shop where i bought and explained the situation and they honored the warranty. So it is in repair, i doubt it is possible to repair it yourself i have tried almost everything. And nothing worked.


----------

